# Faculty: Student Ratios



## dna (Jul 9, 2011)

I have applied to 3 schools: PRTS, MARS, and Redeemer. Does anyone know the faculty:student ratios of each? I really like the idea of a small school atmosphere. 
Thanks!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 9, 2011)

Is that not on their websites? 

(You can fix your signature by clicking on Settings in the upper right-hand corner.)


----------



## elnwood (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.ats.edu/Resources/Publications/Documents/AnnualDataTables/2010-11AnnualDataTables.pdf

PRTS: 8 full-time-equivalent faculty, 110 full-time equivalent students = 13.75
Redeemer: 13 full-time-equivalent faculty, 106 full-time equivalent students = 8.15
MARS: 6 full-time-equivalent faculty, 22 full-time equivalent students = 3.67


----------



## Jack K (Jul 9, 2011)

One number won't tell you all you need to know. You need to ask the admissions folks at these schools some questions.

Generally in the academic world, the faculty-student ratio statistic is adjusted to account for part-time students and teachers, then expressed in terms of what the full-time equivalent would be. But I wouldn't be sure all smaller seminaries do this. So when you ask for a ratio you might want to ask how it's figured. Else you could end up with a seminary that has a very low number but it's because of many adjunct teachers who aren't actually around much. Also ask about class sizes. Ask for both an average and for maximum and minimun class sizes. A competent admissions office should be able to provide this. 

See too if you can get an idea of how available faculty members are outside of class and how much students interact with each other, creating that small-school atmosphere you want. This is harder to quantify, so it's the sort of thing you need to be asking about in places like this board.


----------

